# [SOLVED] cups-1.2.6 problem

## bhepple

Since upgrading to cups-1.2.6 I can print nothing.

I read the ebuild notes and started with a new /etc/cups directory and did a:

```
FEATURES=-collision-protect emerge -va1 $(qfile -qC /usr/lib/cups /etc/cups | 

sed "s:net-print/cups$::")
```

... which re-emerged net-fs/samba-3.0.22-r3, media-gfx/gimp-print-4.2.7 and app-text/ghostscript-esp-8.15.3

revdep-rebuild identified the following for re-emerging but none seem significant to the current problem:

```
[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/faad2-2.0-r11  

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/ffmpeg-0.4.9_p20061016  

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/libquicktime-0.9.10  

[ebuild   R   ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-faad-0.10.1  

[ebuild   R   ] media-sound/vorbis-tools-1.0.1  

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/avidemux-2.0.42-r1  USE="arts*" 

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/kino-0.9.2  
```

I copied the /etc/cups/cupsd.conf.default to /etc/cups/cupsd.conf and did a /etc/init.d/cups start - the cups admin page was available and I configured my printer - usblp is loaded and lsusb gives:

```
Bus 001 Device 005: ID 03f0:6204 Hewlett-Packard DeskJet 5150c
```

cups id's the printer as usb://hp/deskjet%205100?serial=MY3853M2PX8B and there is a /dev/usb/lp0 file.

Everything looks peachey - except nothing prints. No messages about the printer being offline - will try in 30 seconds. It all appears to be there.

I even topped up the ink in the cartridge - made no difference.

Any ideas?

Ta

BobLast edited by bhepple on Fri Jan 19, 2007 11:44 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## toralf

Editing mime.convs as suggested in https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=156421#c1 helped my.

----------

## bhepple

 *toralf wrote:*   

> Editing mime.convs as suggested in https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=156421#c1 helped my.

 

Hmmm - OK I tried that but it doesn't _seem_ to help.

Since last night (and apparently unrelated to mime.conv changes) the blasted thing has developed more morbidity - but at least there's something in /var/log/cups/error_log to look at. In fact those error logs are filling up realy fast (I set the log level to debug). Also, CUPS webpage now says:

hp_deskjet_5100_USB_1 (Default Printer) "Printer not connected; will retry in 30 seconds..."

... and lpinfo -v shows:

network socket

network beh

direct hp:/no_device_found

network http

network ipp

network lpd

direct scsi

serial serial:/dev/ttyS0?baud=115200

serial serial:/dev/ttyS1?baud=115200

network smb

lsusb still shows:

Bus 001 Device 008: ID 03f0:6204 Hewlett-Packard DeskJet 5150c

I think I'm going to do the unthinkable and try a re-boot. Bloody udev. Bloody usb. Bloody cups. Grumble, grumble ... or maybe I'll go retro with a static dev system and a paralell printer under lpr. I could _always_ get that to work!!!!

Later ...

Cheers

Bob

Here's a chunk from the end of error_log in case anyone can cast any light ....

D [10/Jan/2007:05:37:43 +1000] [CGI] Returning at file position 2568 on character ':'...

D [10/Jan/2007:05:37:43 +1000] [CGI] Output second part...

D [10/Jan/2007:05:37:43 +1000] [CGI] Starting at file position 2568...

D [10/Jan/2007:05:37:43 +1000] [CGI] "{admin_uri}" at 2589...

D [10/Jan/2007:05:37:43 +1000] [CGI] "{printer_name}" at 2637...

D [10/Jan/2007:05:37:43 +1000] [CGI] Returning at file position 2746 on character '}'...

D [10/Jan/2007:05:37:43 +1000] [CGI] Finished "{printer_is_shared=0", out=0xb7d8f5c0...

D [10/Jan/2007:05:37:43 +1000] [CGI] "{admin_uri}" at 2767...

D [10/Jan/2007:05:37:43 +1000] [CGI] "{printer_name}" at 2818...

D [10/Jan/2007:05:37:43 +1000] [CGI] "{admin_uri}" at 2927...

D [10/Jan/2007:05:37:43 +1000] [CGI] "{printer_name}" at 2983...

D [10/Jan/2007:05:37:43 +1000] [CGI] "{admin_uri}" at 3102...

D [10/Jan/2007:05:37:43 +1000] [CGI] "{printer_name}" at 3153...

D [10/Jan/2007:05:37:43 +1000] [CGI] "{admin_uri}" at 3262...

D [10/Jan/2007:05:37:43 +1000] [CGI] "{printer_name}" at 3313...

D [10/Jan/2007:05:37:43 +1000] [CGI] "{admin_uri}" at 3422...

D [10/Jan/2007:05:37:43 +1000] [CGI] "{printer_name}" at 3476...

D [10/Jan/2007:05:37:43 +1000] [CGI] Returning at file position 3598 on character '}'...

D [10/Jan/2007:05:37:43 +1000] [CGI] Finished looping on "printer_name"...

D [10/Jan/2007:05:37:43 +1000] [CGI] Returning at file position 3599 on character '}'...

D [10/Jan/2007:05:37:43 +1000] [CGI] Finished "{#printer_name=0", out=0xb7d8f5c0...

D [10/Jan/2007:05:37:43 +1000] [CGI] Returning at file position 3600 on EOF...

D [10/Jan/2007:05:37:43 +1000] [CGI] cgiCopyTemplateLang(tmpl="pager.tmpl")

D [10/Jan/2007:05:37:43 +1000] [CGI] locale="en_us"...

D [10/Jan/2007:05:37:43 +1000] [CGI] Template file is "/usr/share/cups/templates/pager.tmpl"...

D [10/Jan/2007:05:37:43 +1000] [CGI] Starting at file position 0...

D [10/Jan/2007:05:37:43 +1000] [CGI] Starting "{PREVURL?" at 87, result=0...

D [10/Jan/2007:05:37:43 +1000] [CGI] Skip first part...

D [10/Jan/2007:05:37:43 +1000] [CGI] Starting at file position 87...

D [10/Jan/2007:05:37:43 +1000] [CGI] "{PREVURL}" at 105...

D [10/Jan/2007:05:37:43 +1000] [CGI] Returning at file position 191 on character ':'...

D [10/Jan/2007:05:37:43 +1000] [CGI] Output second part...

D [10/Jan/2007:05:37:43 +1000] [CGI] Starting at file position 191...

D [10/Jan/2007:05:37:43 +1000] [CGI] Returning at file position 198 on character '}'...

D [10/Jan/2007:05:37:43 +1000] [CGI] Finished "{PREVURL?", out=0xb7d8f5c0...

D [10/Jan/2007:05:37:43 +1000] [CGI] Starting "{ORDER=dec" at 247, result=0...

D [10/Jan/2007:05:37:43 +1000] [CGI] Skip first part...

D [10/Jan/2007:05:37:43 +1000] [CGI] Starting at file position 247...

D [10/Jan/2007:05:37:43 +1000] [CGI] "{THISURL}" at 265...

D [10/Jan/2007:05:37:43 +1000] [CGI] Returning at file position 367 on character ':'...

D [10/Jan/2007:05:37:43 +1000] [CGI] Output second part...

D [10/Jan/2007:05:37:43 +1000] [CGI] Starting at file position 367...

D [10/Jan/2007:05:37:43 +1000] [CGI] "{THISURL}" at 385...

D [10/Jan/2007:05:37:43 +1000] [CGI] Returning at file position 489 on character '}'...

D [10/Jan/2007:05:37:43 +1000] [CGI] Finished "{ORDER=dec", out=0xb7d8f5c0...

D [10/Jan/2007:05:37:43 +1000] [CGI] Starting "{NEXTURL?" at 535, result=0...

D [10/Jan/2007:05:37:43 +1000] [CGI] Skip first part...

D [10/Jan/2007:05:37:43 +1000] [CGI] Starting at file position 535...

D [10/Jan/2007:05:37:43 +1000] [CGI] "{NEXTURL}" at 553...

D [10/Jan/2007:05:37:43 +1000] [CGI] Returning at file position 631 on character ':'...

D [10/Jan/2007:05:37:43 +1000] [CGI] Output second part...

D [10/Jan/2007:05:37:43 +1000] [CGI] Starting at file position 631...

D [10/Jan/2007:05:37:43 +1000] [CGI] Returning at file position 638 on character '}'...

D [10/Jan/2007:05:37:43 +1000] [CGI] Finished "{NEXTURL?", out=0xb7d8f5c0...

D [10/Jan/2007:05:37:43 +1000] [CGI] Returning at file position 659 on EOF...

D [10/Jan/2007:05:37:43 +1000] [CGI] cgiCopyTemplateLang(tmpl="trailer.tmpl")

D [10/Jan/2007:05:37:43 +1000] [CGI] locale="en_us"...

D [10/Jan/2007:05:37:43 +1000] [CGI] Template file is "/usr/share/cups/templates/trailer.tmpl"...

D [10/Jan/2007:05:37:43 +1000] [CGI] Starting at file position 0...

D [10/Jan/2007:05:37:43 +1000] [CGI] Returning at file position 614 on EOF...

D [10/Jan/2007:05:38:56 +1000] cupsdCloseClient: 8

D [10/Jan/2007:05:38:56 +1000] cupsdCloseClient: 12

D [10/Jan/2007:05:41:12 +1000] cupsdAcceptClient: 8 from localhost (Domain)

D [10/Jan/2007:05:41:12 +1000] cupsdReadClient: 8 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [10/Jan/2007:05:41:12 +1000] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [10/Jan/2007:05:41:12 +1000] CUPS-Get-Devices

D [10/Jan/2007:05:41:12 +1000] CGI /usr/libexec/cups/daemon/cups-deviced started - PID = 7773

I [10/Jan/2007:05:41:12 +1000] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/daemon/cups-deviced" (pid=7773)

D [10/Jan/2007:05:41:12 +1000] cupsdSendCommand: 8 file=9

D [10/Jan/2007:05:41:13 +1000] [cups-deviced] Added device "ipp"...

D [10/Jan/2007:05:41:13 +1000] [cups-deviced] Added device "lpd"...

D [10/Jan/2007:05:41:13 +1000] [cups-deviced] Added device "scsi"...

D [10/Jan/2007:05:41:13 +1000] [cups-deviced] Added device "serial:/dev/ttyS0?baud=115200"...

D [10/Jan/2007:05:41:13 +1000] [cups-deviced] Added device "serial:/dev/ttyS1?baud=115200"...

D [10/Jan/2007:05:41:14 +1000] [cups-deviced] Added device "socket"...

D [10/Jan/2007:05:41:14 +1000] [cups-deviced] Added device "http"...

D [10/Jan/2007:05:41:15 +1000] [cups-deviced] Added device "smb"...

D [10/Jan/2007:05:41:15 +1000] [cups-deviced] Added device "beh"...

D [10/Jan/2007:05:41:15 +1000] [cups-deviced] Added device "hp:/no_device_found"...

D [10/Jan/2007:05:41:15 +1000] PID 7773 (/usr/libexec/cups/daemon/cups-deviced) exited with no errors.

D [10/Jan/2007:05:41:15 +1000] cupsdCloseClient: 8

----------

## bhepple

Re-booting didn't help. I still see nothing with lpinfo -v.

I'll try ubuntu to eliminate hardware issues ....

----------

## bhepple

Well ... ubuntu wasn't able to talk to the printer either. I have a strong feeling that the printer itself isn't working.

The connection is good (can see it with lsusb). But according to the manual, it should print a test page automatically when a ink cartridge is inserted. It's not doing that. I'm going to try a new cartridge when it gets here ...

----------

## psutokth

I don't have a solution, but I wanted to let you know I'm using an HP 841C through the parallel port and it is similarly not working. It works from windows, but the job just shows up as stopped in cups. In the cups localhost webpage, it says "/usr/libexec/cups/filter/foomatic-rip failed" after the printer name. I have tried to upgrade to ~ 1.2.7 but it doesn't seem to have made a difference.

----------

## psutokth

Success! Strangely, adding the printer through KDE's control center as root and ignoring its complaint about not being able to talk to cups, worked. This was with 1.2.7.

----------

## bhepple

Just to close this off - it's printing again. I think a hardware problem - it was sitting there only responding to USB enquiry and identifying itself but not responding to print commands. I pulled the printer apart but could find nothing. In the course of messing around with it I opened the top cover and stuck a pencil in the cover sensing switch - it jerked into motion. It seems the cover switch was stuck and the darn thing thought it might mangle my fingers, bless its pointed little head. A bit of contact cleaner in the switch appears to be called for.

Cheers and apologies for the bandwidth

----------

